# Simply Stunning Baby Blanket



## Thunderella05 (Apr 19, 2015)

http://crochetingcrazy.wordpress.com/2016/05/20/simply-stunning-baby-blanket/


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for this post. I am working on toddler sized blankets for a church project over the summer and this one seems easy enough to do. And it is so pretty. I'm particularly making the blankets in "boy" colors since it seems so easy to make things for little girls. This pattern really hits the spot. Thank you and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

pretty blanket.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Very nice !!!

????????????????????


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Thunderella05 said:


> http://crochetingcrazy.wordpress.com/2016/05/20/simply-stunning-baby-blanket/


Just what I've been looking for. Thanks bunches.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely blanket. :sm24:


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I saw that the other day.
Very unique border, may have to give it a try.

Thanks for posting


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

If I did this pattern in two colors (stripes) what row would I change colors.?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

yourmother306 said:


> I saw that the other day.
> Very unique border, may have to give it a try.
> 
> Thanks for posting


It's just perfect for my grandson. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

FYI: there is an error in the pattern directions. Insert a new row (below) row before her Row 5, otherwise it'll be "solid" crochet rather than the lovely open pattern. New row: Ch 3, *sc in center dc of shell below, ch 2, dc in next sc, ch 2* across, ending dc in last sc.


----------



## Thunderella05 (Apr 19, 2015)

jinkers said:


> FYI: there is an error in the pattern directions. Insert a new row (below) row before her Row 5, otherwise it'll be "solid" crochet rather than the lovely open pattern. New row: Ch 3, *sc in center dc of shell below, ch 2, dc in next sc, ch 2* across, ending dc in last sc.


This is incorrect. If you did this and then moved on to Row 5, you'd have too many open rows. There's only one row of open spaces and what you wrote is already what Row 5 is. If you got the pattern before it was updated due to a skipped row, you may need to get the new version.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

It's a winner!


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

thank you! i will have to add that to my list!


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Very pretty! Thank you for the link! :sm11:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful pattern! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

Thunderella05 said:


> This is incorrect. If you did this and then moved on to Row 5, you'd have too many open rows. There's only one row of open spaces and what you wrote is already what Row 5 is. If you got the pattern before it was updated due to a skipped row, you may need to get the new version.


No, her Row 5 is only dc's in ea st across. That is why you need the row I mentioned to get the open row.

You mentioned an updated pattern - can you direct me to that? Thanks.


----------



## Thunderella05 (Apr 19, 2015)

jinkers said:


> No, her Row 5 is only dc's in ea st across. That is why you need the row I mentioned to get the open row.
> 
> You mentioned an updated pattern - can you direct me to that? Thanks.


This is taken directly from the pattern page:

Row 5: Ch 5 (counts as first DC, ch 2), *skip 2 stitches, sc in third or center DC of shell, ch 2, skip 2 stitches, DC in next stitch** repeat from * to ** across, turn.


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

Thunderella05 said:


> This is taken directly from the pattern page:
> 
> Row 5: Ch 5 (counts as first DC, ch 2), *skip 2 stitches, sc in third or center DC of shell, ch 2, skip 2 stitches, DC in next stitch** repeat from * to ** across, turn.


Well, mine says "Ch 3 (or elongated ch 1), dc in ea st across; turn. The row you show is actually shown as Row 4 in the directions I have. Sounds like there has been an update/correction from the original I copied if yours is shown as Row 5. Anyhow, I wasn't aware of that when I sent my original note - just wanted others to be aware of the discrepancy as the picture created lots of interest. It's really pretty - glad I came across it.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

This pattern would be pretty in a blanket of any size.


----------

